# Strike King KVD 1.5 crank baits



## Fire1386 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone else have issues with the square nose bill breaking? Today I tried one that I had just purchased to replace a lost crank bait from another company and within an hour or so of when I started fishing I noticed that I could not feel the action of the lure and thought the trebles had become fouled but was surprised when I looked at the lure and the square bill had an almost straight break across it where it attaches to the body and just below the nose ring where you attach the snap rings. Not sure if this is a brittle bill issue or a problem where they attach the nose ring to the body. I have never broken a bill on a crank bait till today..... I tried to contact Strike King via their website, but their contact link has an issue and won't submit the message after you type it out. I tried twice, so Monday I will try their phone number from their facebook site to see what is up. A quick google search and it appears others have had similar issues.....


----------



## edwonbass (Jun 18, 2016)

I've had a few and they have been solid. I did have one where the front treble hook would catch on the lip.


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 19, 2016)

All my 1.5 and 2.5 cranks will hang the treble on the bill. I've never had an issue with them breaking that wasn't caused by me knocking on docks or rip rap.


----------



## jojo (Jun 19, 2016)

I've never had a problem with the KVD cranks. They are actually preferred because of their durability.


----------



## Abraham (Jun 19, 2016)

Were you fishing around rocks and such? Might have just been bad luck. Friend of mine casted one off the bridge we were fishing under and reeled in only the bill. That got a laugh.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 20, 2016)

I am use to my other cranks trebles fouling on the bill, no biggie it happens. I thought that was what happened till I saw the bill itself. I was fishing at the time off shore about 60 feet. Not heavily rocky. If a crank bill can't hold up to bouncing off a rock, then I wouldn't say it was much of a crank. They are meant to bounce off and drag along the bottom from time to time. Apparently on other fishing forums there have been others with a similar problem. May just be a bad batch, I still have the case I bought it in since it was the first day I had tried it. Just seemed very odd. I have hit dock pillars pretty good with other companies cranks ( not intentional.... ) or bounced them along rocky points with no issues. Just curious if others here had problems. I liked how the crank handled and the coloring of the sexy shad crank, but I can't afford over the long run a crank that only lasts an hour or so fishing. Thanks guys for the input....


----------

